# Tyco Pro #43



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Won this just now..did I over pay? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Vintag...h7HRdI4zJU1eSadVZdNFU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

well the light blue #43 is trashed so forget that, maybe the solid yellow afx #43 is ok, you didn't do to bad but its no bargain...


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Really? You dont think that Superbird is worth very much? From what I can tell (and this being from my phone) I didnt think it was all that bad other than the wing.. Are you seeing something else? Its gotta be worth something considering how uncommon it is, wouldnt you think man?


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

condition is everything and a superbird with no wing is like a dog with no tail.
I wouldn't buy that for $80 in that shape. To each his own I guess...


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ok..sorry


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

80 bucks for the one car with the broken wing might have been too much. But 80 bucks for that whole pile of stuff to tinker with? I say not bad, have at it. That's the kind of stuff I love to find. It'd keep me busy for a while. 

--rick


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

rdm95 said:


> Won this just now..did I over pay?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Vintag...h7HRdI4zJU1eSadVZdNFU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


You might be able to sell the Peace Tank for $20 on EBAY if it is in good shape, as it appears to be. I would buy that yellow #43 from you for $5 or so, or trade for you a running MagnaTraction chassis.

Bottom line is, if you fix a some of those parts chassis it could be worth the money.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Well I plan on cleaning the Petty body up some and rolling the dice to see what itll bring at auction. Thats is if the wing is the only thing wrong with it.. Any guesses as to what its likely to fetch? Im finding myself second guessing my purchase now after reading some of the comnents here. I went with my gut thought that even tho the wing is broken, its still a Petty Superbird and you just dont see them very often so it has to be worth something! I dunno..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Its all about what you want and like.

I say for the whole lot of stuff, you paid an average price.

If someone doesnt have the bird and wants it, then the sky is the limit. It only takes 2 or more people to be interested. Ya never know.

Lets not forget peoples tax returns are going to be coming in so people do tend to get silly lol.

Don't feel bad about your purchase. I see a nice green 32 AFX. Not a common color. Not to mention the Accelerator cougar and 3 Mclaran's. I say you did good..


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had 2 of the light blue Petty Tyco Superbirds. One sold for $480 was complete and in nice shape but far from perfect. The second one (pictured below) I repaired a broken wing using a white Tyco Superbird and repainted the wing to match. Not a Bill Hall quality repair but turned out ok. Sold it for $42.












http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=390537398864


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

this has a broken wing.. not as bad, but still broken
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-43-Sup...566&pid=100040&prg=1011&rk=2&sd=261182441824&


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rdm95 said:


> this has a broken wing.. not as bad, but still broken
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-43-Superbird-Light-Blue-Black-Petty-Ultra-Rare-Tyco-Pro-/261179336103?_trksid=p2046732.m2060&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D6135809504284944566%26pid%3D100040%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D261182441824%26


 
:lol: LMAO - wow that is stupid money if someone actually goes for it. Glad I don't fuss over rarity very much.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

RDM,

The bird is worth what anyone offers for it on a given day. 
Nobody can predict what that will be. 
What it's *not* worth is *agonizing and second-guessing yourself* before the event. 

Stick to your plan - do your repair, and put the 43 up for auction. 
Keep the pieces you can use, and sell the rest piecemeal. 
I don't see how you could help making some money on this lot, 
and if the auction gods are smiling, you might just plug into some of that 'stupid money' yourself. 










Worry is an abuse of the gift of imagination. 
If the bird brings a disappointing sum, you can kick yourself afterward if you want, 
but you'll probably just shrug and say, "Well that didn't work so well"; 
but the anguish you put yourself through beforehand will not help it bring any more. 
And if the car brings good money, 
then all the doodoo you put yourself through beforehand was just pointless.

It took me a long time to figure that out. 
If you're smart, you'll learn it earlier than I did.
-- D
_"In this life expect some trouble. When you worry you make it double..."_


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I only collect Petty cars and Batmobiles.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-43-Sup...9336103?_trksid=p2046732.m2060&_trkparms=aid% 

This Superbird and the Tyco Pro Road Runner are the only two I need. But even I wouldn't pay $399 for the Birid in that condition. Too bad I missed Bobwoodly's for the $42!!!

.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

rdm95,

Dslot makes a lot of sense. Looks like you did good to me if your intention was to part it out. If you bought to keep certain items, then you must have been happy when you pushed the "buy button". 

Tell you what, if your having 2nd, 3rd, or 4th thoughts over the purchase, I'll give you $100 for the whole lot to cover your costs and shipping to me. I see a lot there to dabble with either to keep or sell.

Gar


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

So, I was thinkin of maybe keeping the Superbird.. I figure its probably the only one Ill ever own, so may as well hold onto it. lol Is anyone here good at repairiing broken wings or know the best way of doing it myself?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

http://youtube.com/#/watch?v=I-hIZ9IuxLA


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Just buy what YOU want and enjoy it anyway you want, even if that means reselling it. Think of it this way, after you are gone, it will all end up in a goodwill bin anyway...or worse, in the trash...I wonder how many cars have seen the dumpster over the years? MILLIONS! Keep it real.


----------

